# ***Post 3 good pictures of your car***



## EvoJetta (May 21, 2001)

I know this has been done many times, but I haven't been on here in a while and I'm sure there are a lot of newbies with some nice looking TT's on here. So show them off, because I want to see them. 

Here are some of mine, I'm sure some of you remember me, and yes I still have it, but hardly drive it.




















Here I'am in my car racing on Forza!! :laugh:



















Let's see yours ! ! ! !


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

With the engine getting a stroked 2.0 I haven't driven my car since May. And man do i miss driving her.. enjoy ic:


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm definitely a noob to this site!


----------



## russwiththebus (Dec 19, 2004)

1, 2, 3


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Unfortunatly Im still lens less, so youll just have to see the same 3 that have been posted just about everywhere else


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

looking to have sort of a real "photoshoot" in the spring...we'll see. Not that great myself...




























This is a good reminder during the winter months when she isn't getting driven. Can't wait until Spring.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

She's not stock anymore.




























cheers


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)




----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

1.









2.









3.


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## skitzafit (Nov 17, 2008)

The TT that is being sold these are a little old



























And 3 of the replacement:laugh:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

always loved the NSeX.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I wish I had uploaded these before my hard drive crashed Facebook quality blowsss:thumbdown:








And a dirty one. Hadn't been washed since H20 when I took this lol:facepalm:


----------



## skitzafit (Nov 17, 2008)

Audiguy84 said:


>


I really don't like convertibles or the color red but for some reason I love your car, just so clean. The only thing I would suggest is larger rotors in the back to fill the wheels a bit more. I am glad to see this finished and that turned out so awesome.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

well then you'll be happy to know the car now has 11" rotors in the rear now but with some new wheels.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)




----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

repeat pics... but its all i got for now... 

doing lots of preventative maintenance over the next few weeks... only a few months until spring :thumbup:


----------



## skitzafit (Nov 17, 2008)

Audiguy84 said:


> well then you'll be happy to know the car now has 11" rotors in the rear now but with some new wheels.


 Depending on the wheels you might have reached perfection .


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

trixx said:


> repeat pics... but its all i got for now...
> 
> doing lots of preventative maintenance over the next few weeks... only a few months until spring :thumbup:


 
Nice! :thumbup:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*sigh* I miss my bbs


----------



## thommorud (Sep 2, 2010)

Got some time to go out with my friend who runs a photo business. Had some fun with some rigging. Lighting on the last one made the car color come out weird but still good pics. 

Photos taken by Matt Wiser Photography in Farmington, CT


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

skitzafit said:


> Depending on the wheels you might have reached perfection .


 3 piece forged Auto coutures.. don't have pics on the car but their on there, but heres the wheel


----------



## EvoJetta (May 21, 2001)

Audiguy84 said:


> 3 piece forged Auto coutures.. don't have pics on the car but their on there, but heres the wheel


 

Nice wheel how much were they and what size did you get them? Also I think they would look a lot better if they had step lip but that's just my taste.....but nevertheless nice wheels!!


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

19 x 8.5 front and 19 x 10 rear, paid over 4G for them and took 5 months to get them made


----------



## EvoJetta (May 21, 2001)

Do you have any pictures of them on your car?


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

not right now as I'm in jersey and the car is in arizona, but I a couple of months I'll take some pics and post them with all the new work done.


----------



## J Patterson (Apr 11, 2009)

*Ok I'll play.*


----------

